# help how big must inclosure be for a breeders couple tegu??



## moop (Apr 15, 2010)

hello 
my name is morice
I live in holland and I have a red tegu couple 1meter
i have a question what is the required inclosure for a breeders couple tegu.
how big must be the inclosure fore the two tegus
the inclosure ganna be indoors

sorry for my bad english

regard 

morice


----------



## isdrake (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, nice to see another European. 

I think that a nice size for two Argentine Tegus (B/W or red) would be 4,5 m2 But the bigger the better.

I think that the red females will become pretty aggressive after laying the eggs so she can probably not live with the male after that. You might consider having two terrariums instead.


----------



## moop (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks isdrake
haha are dare sow few europeans here?
I saw this site and it is very active

about the teju's 
do you consider to build to inclosures and keep them appart al the tim till the time comes to mate?

or just for the moment after the female gets agrasive?

what do you have and do you breed to?

thanks 4 your reaction  
regards


----------



## kaa (Apr 16, 2010)

From what i have been told, all females get aggressive when they get prego. you could build a large enough cage that has a divider in it. then you would only need one cage.


----------



## moop (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks man 
but i tink i dont have anough room for a big inclosure like that
is there an other way 
i think i am gonna build two inclosures
what is the minimal requirment foor the female only to lay 
and the male


----------



## isdrake (Apr 17, 2010)

Where I come from the minimum size terrarium for an adult Argentine Tegu is 3m2. Anything smaller is illegal. I don't know what laws you have in Holland. But most the Americans claims that half that size is good enough.

Personally I think that 3m2 is okay but that's really the smallest you can go. They are still big active lizards that need space to move on. And they will need room for several hiding places, a hotspot and a big water bowl (big enough so they can soak in it).

I think the best way to for you to get as much space as possible is to make two terrariums simply put one of them on top of the other one. It's ashame that the females become aggressive, it makes thinks much harder.


Off topic:
Since you are living in Holland can I ask you something? Do you know any good/big forums for birdkeeping in Dutch (thats you language right)? Do you know about any big bird exhibitions?

I understand that keeping birds is pretty big in Holland. And that one might find some species over there that we don't have here up in the north.


----------



## moop (Apr 17, 2010)

hello idrake

thanks perhaps i am gonna build 2 terrariums
there are no rules here in holland about the inclosures. 

haha about the birds
there a lot of exciobition 
sometimes every month 

i looked up for you a couple of sites but there are in dutch
there is a

this is a big importer of excatics
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.ornafarm.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.ornafarm.com/</a><!-- m -->

and here are the exciobitions for this year in holland
can you understand it?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.nbvv.nl/content.asp?page=25" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.nbvv.nl/content.asp?page=25</a><!-- m -->

VOGELMARKTEN, BEURZEN EN DIVERSEN
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Boskoopse Vogelmarkten: iedere eerste zaterdag van de maand (sept. Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?09 t/m april Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Å?10) van 09.00 uur tot 13.00 uur. Locatie is het Plantariumgebouw, ItaliÃ?Æ?Ã?Â«laan 4. Hazerswoude-dorp. Zie tevens onze aparte advertentie in dit blad.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Int. Vogelbeurs te Bergen op Zoom. Ruime sortering vogels. In de "Kastanje", Kastanjelaan 164, Bergen op Zoom. Elke 3e zondagochtend van 9.30 tot 12.00 uur van sept. t/m mei. Info 0164 251253 of 251241.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â v.v. Fauna te Lelystad houdt elke 1e zaterdag van de maand m.u.v. jul/aug een vogelmarkt van 9.30-13.00 uur. Karveel 22-30. Info: 0321 315627.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â De Maaslandse Vogelver. houdt op de 3e zat.v.elke mnd. (m.u.v. juni/aug.) vogelbeurs v. 13.00 Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â?¬Å? 16.00 u. Locatie: Doelpad 5, Maasland. Inbr. + entr. Gratis. Inl.: 010 5916834.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Vogelbeurs De Vogelvrienden BAS, elke 4e zat. v/d mnd aug t/m mei (m.u.v. okt ) van 9-12u in clubgebouw Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??De VogelvriendenÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â Dijklaan 57 te Bergambacht tel 06-20813904
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â 25 jaar Vogelbeurs Made. Sept. t/m mei 1e zond. v/d mnd. in De Brasserij, Kloosterstr. 36 te Made. Van 10-12.Tel. 0168 484546.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Vogelbeurs afd.Goes elke 2e zaterdag van sept t/m april van 10-12 in het H.Hendrikshuis te Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s her Hendrikskinderen. De grootste en meest bezochte beurs van Zeeland. Inl. 0113 223572.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Vogelbeurs Noordwijkerhout. Elke laatste zaterdag van de maanden aug. t/m mei van 12.00 Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â?¬Å?16.00. uur. Toegang vrij. Victorhuis Sporkenhout. Inl. 0252 377455.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Vogelbeurs elke 4e zaterdag van de maand september Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢09 t/m april Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢10 van 10 tot 12.30 uur. Behalve december Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢09. De Paradijsvogel, Madagaskar 16 Zaandam (zuid). Inl. Tel. 075 6352943 .
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Grootste vogelbeurs van Brabant. Georganiseerd door "v.v.De Vink". Elke tweede Zondag van de Maand van 8.30-11.30, lokatie CafÃ?Æ?Ã?Â© Bet Kolen Broekhovenscheweg 111 te Tilburg. Voor informatie: P.Aben Tel:013 5705503 of A.Bekkers 06 24188272.Zie ook <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.vvdevink.nl" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.vvdevink.nl</a><!-- w --> . 
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Elke 1e zondag van de maand in Gemeenschapshuis De Vaart. St. Martinusstraat 2c Rucphen. Deze vogelbeurs is geopend van 9.00 uur tot 12.00 uur. Vogels inbrengen vanaf 8.30 uur, voor meer inlichtingen tel. 06 11260505.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â v.v. Witroka org. (beh. juli en aug.) elke 2e zat. v/d maand een vogelbeurs van 9.00-12.00 uur in Witroka, West Molendijk 99 te Ridderkerk.tel. 0180-425588
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â V.V. Rijnmond organiseert elke maand, behalve de maanden Juli-aug elke 3e zaterdag een vogelbeurs van 13.00 uur tot 16.00 uur. Vogelhandelaar aanwezig, vrije inbreng , adres: Maxschool, Maximiliaanstraat 21, 3081 EA Rotterdam.
Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬â?Ã?Â Internationale Vogelbeurs Venlo. Grote intern. Vogelbeurs van EKVVÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢51 te Venlo op zondag 28 maart 2010, van 9.00 tot 12.30 uur bij het Plantencentrum Jacobs, Landweerweg 12a, 5915 PC te Venlo. Gelegen nabij de rotonde aan de grensovergang richting Kaldenkerken Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â?¬Å? MÃ?Æ?Ã?Â¶nchen Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â?¬Å? Gladbach.Verkoop uit lopers is verboden en er is controle op gezondheid en goede ringen. Voor verkopers is reserveren verplicht.


----------



## kaa (Apr 17, 2010)

You could do the double stack idea with a door in the floor/ceiling. then just block the door when she starts getting agro.


----------



## moop (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks kaa 

i think i go with your idea 
"the its raining man concept" 

do you breed to?


----------



## kaa (Apr 17, 2010)

Not yet, plan to next year though


----------



## isdrake (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot.  I don't know Dutch but thanks to google I can translate it.


----------



## moop (Apr 17, 2010)

if you need anything else just let me know


----------

